# Jesse Davey vintage fuzz value



## cristinelo (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey everyone!

Do you guy know what`s the value of this Jesse Davey vintage fuzz?
I know they are not anymore produced and last one on eBay was sold for 320$.
http://www.kingtoneguitar.com/

Cheers


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

cristinelo said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Do you guy know what`s the value of this Jesse Davey vintage fuzz?
> I know they are not anymore produced and last one on eBay was sold for 320$.
> ...


$320 is about £249. How long ago was the auction?


----------



## cristinelo (Mar 21, 2012)

June 10 this year.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Do you HAVE one, or are you looking to BUY one from somebody and simply want to know if they are pricing it fairly?

I will say that, as a pedal that uses several different kinds of germanium transistors, unless the builder has a truckload of transistors to choose from, so that they can select according to a rigid specification, the sound will vary a lot from unit to unit. I suppose that can be offset by trimpots on the inside, but even so, I would not expect any two to sound very much alike. They may make some very interesting and musically useful sounds, but there is no guarantee that what you hear from a Youtube demo of one will sound identical to what you purchase...unless the one in the video is the one for sale.


----------



## cristinelo (Mar 21, 2012)

I got it in a trade and I`m not really using Fuzz. I was curious though.
So I may sell it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Value may depend on how fast you want to move it. I'm sure everything can eventually go for top dollar if one is prepared to wait for the right buyer. It's a pedal not many here have ever heard of, which suggests that finding that "right buyer" may take a bit of time.

Should I assume it is basically a Fuzz Face with switchable transistors? If so, seems like an awful lot of work to provide something that can't realistically be provided with any consistency. Which may be why we've never heard of it.

Hope you find a buyer with expensive tastes.


----------



## cristinelo (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes. You got very valid points.
Not really a Fuzz player but I have to say I am impressed with this pedal.
Here is the guilty part:
http://s1069.photobucket.com/user/c...ort=3&o=1&_suid=13710491146770190723612783263

I know that Jesse strictly selected his transistors for performance and out of a bunch he`d use only 10%.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey, it's hard to get better than a well-made Fuzz Face with the "right" transistors. It's just hard to keep finding the *same* right ones.

Many builders I know would consider 10% rather *non*-selective, unless the units had been screened previously by someone else (e.g., a supplier who ONLY sold units guaranteed to have low leakage and hfe > 70). That's not a criticism of anyone, just a recognition that germanium transistors are NOT the epitome of consistency.

Of course, that makes them suitable for "boutique" pedals where there is no expectation of turning out thousands of units. All of which makes me curious about what is in the EHX germanium Big Muff. Is it germanium transistors or germanium diodes, or both? EHX boss Mike Matthews has a way of cornering the market on certain kinds of parts. In the 1990's, when nobody else seemed to be able to source delay chips, Mike had bought up pretty much the world's supply of remaining MN3005 chips to keep the Memory Man alive as a catalog item. Same thing for CA3094 chips for the Microsynth. So, as rare as big stashes of germanium trannies are these days, if anybody could have them, it would be Mike.


----------



## caseylhurt (Jun 17, 2013)

I've been looking to pick one up. Would love to know if you're interested in selling .


cristinelo said:


> I got it in a trade and I`m not really using Fuzz. I was curious though.
> So I may sell it.


----------

